# Wanting to Record Acoustic Tracks for Under 300$



## AudioBox (Oct 2, 2009)

I want to record high quality acoustic guitar and piano tracks with a tight budget of 300$. I want a portable recorder and most likely a microphone with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

This device keeps getting very good reviews. The following article claims you should be able to find one for about $350 USD street. This will likely mean over $400 CAD. You can find Swiss Army knife style handheld recording devices for less $$, but you may have to compromise on how "high quality" a recording your after. Good luck!!

http://proaudioreview.com/article/23846

Shawn.


----------



## AudioBox (Oct 2, 2009)

Is there any difference between the H2 and H4n in sound quality, if the sound quality is lacking, will an external microphone help. I also saw the Olympus LS-10, is that any good.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

If your budget is that tight... maybe rent rather than buy... or just go to a studio?

I'm really having a hard time picturing what you can buy for that price... I mean... you can't even mic a piano decently with one single mic.

Sure you can buy one of those pocket recorders... but you just aren't going to get the "high quality" results you're looking for.

In audio... you really do get what you pay for.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

seanmj said:


> If your budget is that tight... maybe rent rather than buy... or just go to a studio?
> 
> I'm really having a hard time picturing what you can buy for that price... I mean... you can't even mic a piano decently with one single mic.
> 
> ...


This is very good advice. I mean, consider what a decent (not amazing) microphone would cost, and your $300 budget would pretty much be gobbled up right there. However, there's a lot to be said for a relatively simple and highly portable recorder. I can't speak to the quality of the H4 or the other two you mentioned, as I have never used them. A friend was looking into a device he could use to capture decent recordings of his band, without the hassle of lugging bulky gear on top of the amps, drums, mics and guitars. This Zoom H4 was one that kept getting good word of mouth, and very good reviews in music recording magazines. I think the chief difference with these handheld units from one to the other, is the quality of the mucrophones and the features. Otherwise, digital memory space is pretty cheap these days.

Shawn


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...check here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVDMOc7_T04&feature=related

and here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqKTYcexzqM&feature=related

you should be able to get great results substituting a zoom h2 or h4 or olympus or any other portable unit for the mics shown in the vids...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...check here...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVDMOc7_T04&feature=related
> 
> ...


Jimi, I think comparing what was going on in these vids, to what ther OP can expect with a handheld unit are like comparing apples and oranges. Some good recording concepts for sure, but the cheapest mic used in the videos would be well over $150 new. AudioBox, if you own or have access to a lap top, have you considered buying an inexpensive audio interface and an inexpensive condenser mic. This may be the best way to go in the end.

DI audio interface:
http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/1289/

Mic:
http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/1687/

Cheers


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

ah...i was just thinking about mic placement to get decent sounds...rather than just throwing a mic in the middle of the room hoping to capture a good "qualtiy" result...

but i guess he's worried if the portable units themselves will provide good "quality" results...


----------



## AudioBox (Oct 2, 2009)

How do those sound cards work, I am considering one now. Will the computer I have affect the audio. Should I be able to get better results from the sound card and microphone you suggested. Sorry my question mark key is broken.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

AudioBox said:


> How do those sound cards work, I am considering one now. Will the computer I have affect the audio. Should I be able to get better results from the sound card and microphone you suggested. Sorry my question mark key is broken.


When you hook up one of these external direct input sound cards, you'll be using the sound card in the unit exclusively. This means the usually crappy sound card that came with the computer will disengaged via the computer's control panel and/or the program you use to record. At this point your computers processing speed and memory will be the only limitting factors. These boxes are great for several reasons:

1) They are external, so any noise being caused by your computers inner workings will not pollute your recording.

2) The sound cards in thses units are almost always an improvement over what most computers come with stock.

3) They have multiple inputs and outputs, so down the road you can run more instruments, speakers and multiple mics as needed or when more affordable for you.

4) They are highly portable, and are often compatable with many types of recording software.

Hope that answers a few questions. Keep in mind their are many different DI units out there, and the more your willing to spend the more reliable and high quality the machines become.

Shawn :smile:


----------

